# When is the last time you got so angry that you literally saw red?



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a fountain pen enthusiast. I recently found a 70s vintage Montblanc 146 in essentially brand new condition for a reasonable price (reasonable for the pen, anyway). I've been wanting a Montblanc for a long time, so I bought it. I received it today. I inked it up with Diamine 150th Anniversary Blue/Black, and wrote my favorite sentence (a quick brown fox...). It was such a wonderfully smooth experience, well outside of my experience with my Lamy 2000, Pilot Vanishing Points, Parkers, or even my Waterman Expert or Namiki Falcon soft. I asked my wife if she wanted to write with it, as she kinda likes pens (though nothing like me). She snatched it out of my hand and immediately dropped it straight on the nib. So, on top of the hundreds of dollars I spent on the pen, after writing 9 words I get to not see it for weeks to months, and I get to spend another $100. It's been a long time since I was that mad. 9 freaking words, 9.


----------



## Zwiefel (Mar 14, 2015)

Ouch. I'm a pretty casual collector of fountain pens, but I know exactly how that feels...I literally winced when I read that.


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 14, 2015)

I collect coins as one of hobbys. Things can delay delivery of coins I've purchased setting them back months and additional $ out of my pocket. I take the perspective that it's been around for a hundred years before being in my possession, a couple more months won't kill me. 

As for accidents, well, my three year old knows my thought. " it happens." You fix it, teach/learn from it and move on. 

Then again I don't really get mad unless someone disappoints me.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

It was the fact that I got to write 9 words that made me as angry as I was. I at least should have been able to write as many words as I have fingers!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, it might hurt a wee bit, but you have plenty of knives with which to adjust your number of fingers ...


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Well, it might hurt a wee bit, but you have plenty of knives with which to adjust your number of fingers ...



Oooh, you're right, Rick! I took off the right pinkie, and feel much better.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 14, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Oooh, you're right, Rick! I took off the right pinkie, and feel much better.



The right pinkie? However will you drink a cup of tea now?


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

less daintily, for sure.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 14, 2015)

When it gets back, consider these for the next nine words: "Keep you damn hands of my mother ******* pen!" :viking:


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

ecchef said:


> When it gets back, consider these for the next nine words: "Keep you damn hands of my mother ******* pen!" :viking:



:goodpost:


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 14, 2015)

I still play soccer, so it hasn't been all that long since the last time I got angry enough to see red :lol2:


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 14, 2015)

How did she respond? Make's some difference maybe. A friend of mine's wife trashed his brand new car. She laughed so hard, she peed herself . I'd like to think she was nervous . He didn't. While you're waiting for the pen, I really think she should buy you another gift to keep you occupied. It's the least she could do.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

Mrmnms said:


> How did she respond? Make's some difference maybe. A friend of mine's wife trashed his brand new car. She laughed so hard, she peed herself . I'd like to think she was nervous . He didn't. While you're waiting for the pen, I really think she should buy you another gift to keep you occupied. It's the least she could do.



She felt pretty bad. She's offered to pay for the repair, which I didn't accept (we are not wholly integrated, financially, so that actually meant something), but that mollified me. Trashing a brand new car and peeing would not mollify me, so I'm glad that didn't happen! I ended up trading a Heiji to a friend for an excellent condition Meisterstueck 149, which should arrive well before the repaired 146 gets back to me, and that also helped (the Heiji was a reserve knife, and I doubt I'd ever actually use it, so why keep it?).

I have a lot of pens already.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 14, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> I still play soccer, so it hasn't been all that long since the last time I got angry enough to see red :lol2:



Was it on a card? :rofl2:


----------



## panda (Mar 14, 2015)

Getting pissed off over a pen sounds a bit excessive. Even if somebody I had let use one of my knives chipped it I would not get 'red angry' as it is only a tool that is replaceable.. Now if your wife just helped herself to the fancy pen without your permission that's a whole different story.


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

panda said:


> Getting pissed off over a pen sounds a bit excessive. Even if somebody I had let use one of my knives chipped it I would not get 'red angry' as it is only a tool that is replaceable.. Now if your wife just helped herself to the fancy pen without your permission that's a whole different story.



9. Words. Pen-more-expensive-than-most-knives. Let's put it this way, a service from Montblanc on this pen would be $300.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 14, 2015)

Your better half is worth more than a pen. She didn't do it on purpose. Take it in stride


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 14, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Your better half is worth more than a pen. She didn't do it on purpose. Take it in stride



I think I might actually be the better half...


----------



## Matus (Mar 15, 2015)

For me it is quite long time ago. I am actually trying to actively avoid to get that angry (a bit of philosophical point so to say). The thing is - once we get angry becoming certain point, we actually partially loose the control and that is usually no good to such a situation (be it whether we did something stupid/wrong, or someone else).


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 15, 2015)

keithsaltydog said:


> Your better half is worth more than a pen. She didn't do it on purpose. Take it in stride



And if you can remind yourself of this before you react, you will both benefit. Easy to say, not always easy to do ...


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 15, 2015)

A wise man once said, "breath in, breath out, move on."

I've screwed up so many times I find it hard to get upset when someone else does. (That does not apply to work)


----------



## TurdMuffin (Mar 15, 2015)

I used to coach hs lacrosse, one game last spring we were losing 3-1 after 3 quarters. Other team was horrible... I usually didnt get mad at the kids but their lack of effort, heart, and desire that particular day sent me over the edge... one of the other coaches was talking between the quarters and i cut him off and let loose. I never chewed them out so hard before. we ended up winning 4-3.


----------



## Roger (Mar 15, 2015)

Reminds me when I dropped a $400+ glass piece of mine on the floor the first day of my last vacation, a couple hours after I arrived, that was terrible. It's still in two pieces because the glass blowers are not sure if they can fix it because on top of being in two pieces the fritted part is falling apart. It was not my first breaking, each one is like a trauma, I had that stuff happening before on a even more expensive piece but at least this one has been fixed and I'm using it right now. 

I was so pissed off and sad at the same time it's like you feel physically ill. It goes away with time and doing stuff, moving on.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 15, 2015)

Need to work on the 'breathe in, breathe out, move on' bit... Just got bitten by not doing it: Had applied for a job at the University where I am already teaching as an adjunct, was a perfect match for the job. They did not officially get back to me in 9 months, I kept hearing rumors about hiring freezes and then that they offered it to someone else, so I felt I was good enough to teach courses for pennies but not to be hired full time, when I - in fact - have better resume than anybody else in that department. Got madder and madder over the waiting time because they were unprofessional and lied to me a few times (fearing to say the wrong thing, I guess). Anyway, sent a venting letter to the dean and told her what I thought of the 'professionalism' of this whole procedure. 

Turns out, the person they offered it to declined after some bargaining, and the position is open for applications again. Don't think I need to bother applying after my letter to the Dean... So, better 'breathe in, breathe out, move on'...

Stefan


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2015)

Ouch! Send her a box of nice chocolates and get your name back in contention.


----------



## larrybard (Mar 15, 2015)

TurdMuffin said:


> "I never chewed them out so hard before."



And now you're the ex-coach? Coincidence, I hope.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 15, 2015)

I used to be really into collecting Vintage Marvel and DC comics a few years back. Most comics from that era were basically considered throwaway entertainment, as such it's rather hard to find any in decent condition. What's especially difficult, is finding primarily black covers that lack color breaks due to creasing. Well, I spent months trying to track down a decent copy of this issue of the JLA from 1966, that portrayed main characters peering into a mailbox, the perspective being from inside said mailbox looking out. About 2/3 of the cover is black from the spine/page edge in towards the central image. I finally found a copy, for a reasonable (to me) price, and in superb condition. Received it about a week later, literally bent in half due to poor packing on the seller's part. I was so pissed. More so because this flimsy piece of essentially newsprint had survived for decades in pristine condition, only to have it brought low due to easily prevented circumstances.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 15, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> Ouch! Send her a box of nice chocolates and get your name back in contention.



No. Nononononononono. Any communication with her needs to be communication with The Dean, not The Woman. Sending chocolates is something you might do with a girlfriend. NOT someone who could be your boss. If I were in her shoes and someone sent chocolates after something like that, their resume would go right into the circular file.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2015)

Maybe it works better on guys? I have both had employees and subcontractors send chocolates, and I know it helped me 'breathe in, breathe out and move on'

(although something w/ alcohol doesn't hurt, either)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 16, 2015)

i have never seen RED with anything my wife has done. it wouldnt be a blip on my radar at all especially if it was an accident.

my wife did do something of this magnitude. i remember my friend asking me if i freaked the eff out. you know what is crazy? i cant remember what she did. so that tells me i invested exactly the right amount of energy on the situation. none. 

man..i'm trying to remember..it's gone..this fountain pen incident will be forgotten as well.


----------



## TurdMuffin (Mar 19, 2015)

larrybard said:


> And now you're the ex-coach? Coincidence, I hope.



Haha yeah, the kids absolutely loved me, but due to time constraints i had to step down.


----------

